# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới >  Nguyên Nhân lựa chọn dự án Vạn Phát Garden Tp Sóc Trăng

## tenten

dự án công trình Vạn Phát Garden đang được nhiều khách du lịch hàng quan tâm về các thông tin liên quan. Cùng trang tin tiendoduan.org điểm qua nhiều thông tin hành lang bên lề dự án Đất Lô Nền trên Sóc Trăng này trước khi đưa ra quyết định xuống tiền.



*tin tức dự án công trình Đất Lô Nền khu dân ở Vạn Phát Garden*

thương hiệu dự án: khu người ở Vạn Phát Garden

bộ phận phát triển dự án: Linkhouse Tây Nam

Địa chỉ: Quốc lộ 1A, phường 7, TP.HCM Sóc Trăng, tỉnh Sóc Trăng.

quy mô dự án: 41.832 héc-ta

Quy giải pháp xây dựng: nhà gần cạnh một trệt một lầu.

tiện ích nội khu: 7 công viên cây xanh, shophouse, trường mầm non hướng Duơng, trường tiểu học/ trường phổ thông cơ sở, trạm sức khỏe, căn nhà văn hóa truyền thống.

những loại diện tích: 4.25×25, 5×25, 5×26

giá bán bán: chưa chào làng

*vị trí dự án công trình Vạn Phát Garden sống đâu?*



dự án Vạn Phát Garden ở nằm ở tại quốc lộ 1A giữa siêu thị điện máy chợ lớn cũng như cơ sở chế tạo bánh Pía nổi tiếng nhất Sóc Trăng – Tân Huê Viên. dự án công trình ở trong thành phố Hồ Chí Minh Sóc Trăng nên xuất hiện tất cả ích lợi, phục vụ trong khu vực phục vụ cư dân.

*đ\Đơn vị đi lên dự án?*

dự án công trình Vạn Phát Garden khi là thời điểm 2 của dự án khu dân sinh sống Minh Châu nhưng đã được Vạn Phát mua lại toàn bộ. và sát cánh đồng hành cùng Vạn Phát là nhà Linkhouse. Linkhouse được cung cấp giải pháp về quy hoạch, tài chính, pháp luật và bán sản phẩm đến Vạn Phát. Linkhouse Tây Nam sẽ sát cánh cùng Vạn Phát qua những dự án trước đó: Vạn Phát Riverside, Cái Tắc Riverside. Cả hai dự án trên đều đc nhà đầu tư đầu tư, người dân địa phương đánh giá cao về hiệu suất cao, lợi nhuận cũng như cải tạo nên bộ mặt chung của trung tâm người ở.

xây dựng khu người ở thế nào?

nằm tách bóc biệt cùng với cơ sở giao thông tiếng ồn, khu người ở Vạn Phát Garden được thiết kế hạ tầng giao thông bàn cờ thông minh. các nền vào khu dân ở có thiết kế đảm bảo nhiều tiêu chuẩn của một trung tâm người ở hiện tại đại: mặt đường không dây điện, phân lô đẹp, quy hoạch đảm bảo khu vực cháy chữa cháy, tiện ích đầy đủ…

các lợi ích trong khu dân cư bao gồm: 7 trung tâm khu dã ngoại công viên cùng với tổng quy hoạch 2.2ha

Trường học: mẫu giáo Hoa phía Dương (hiện hữu) cũng như 1 trường tiểu học.

3 sân tennis (đã hiện hữu)

cửa hàng, chợ cổ xưa.

căn nhà văn hóa truyền thống

Trạm sức khỏe phường

ích lợi khu dân cư mang lại Dùng thử ở tốt nhất mang đến mọi cư dân.

nhiều loại diện tích đc phân phối: 4.2×25; 5×25 và 6×25 hợp lý cho những loại xây dựng nhà ống, khu biệt thự.

*NHỨNG Vì Sao hãy chọn Đất Lô VẠN PHÁT SÓC TRẲNG*

tiềm năng thanh toán giao dịch của Đất Nền khu dân sinh sống dịch vụ thương mại Vạn Phát vô cùng cao

là trọng tâm đi lên của Cần Thơ và Hậu Giang

vị trí ở gần của ngỏ mua bán giữa Cần Thơ với các tỉnh miền tây

nắm giữ nhiều lợi ích đứng đầu – shop đầu tiên vào địa điểm

được dự án chuyên nghiệp hóa, Vạn Phát là khu dân sinh sống đầu tiên đáp ứng đươc mô hình khu đô thị hiện đại

cùng với những chương trình chiết khấu, Ngân sách chi tiêu cạnh tranh

*pháp lý dự án*

thời gian trở lại đây, cùng với sự phát triển của tập hợp cơ sở giao thông rộng lớn khắp và những dự án quan trọng vẫn đang được thực hiện, BĐS Nhà Đất chốn ven TP. Cần Thơ cũng khởi sắc nhanh chóng

bao gồm, các người tiêu dùng đang được nổi bậc chú ý đến môi trường Sóc Trăng bởi thu hút từ đường Phụng Hiệp – Sóc Trăng gia tăng hàng ngày. vô số dự án quy mô, đc dự án đầy đủ cơ sở, lợi ích dần tạo ra

Vạn Phát Garden Sóc Trăng là một dự án công trình rất hiếm được duyệt xây dựng 1/500 với pháp lý minh bạch, địa chỉ tham gia cũng như giá bán giá thấp nhất khu vực

dân ở Vạn Phát Garden được xây dựng bài bản tạo tiện nghi sống, Cống hiến và làm việc cho người dân tại đây

----------

